# Barn Construction Pics



## helmstead (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's the view looking out of our driveway...






Now for barn construction photos...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, looks great and you got it done quickly!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, but it's nowhere near done LOL...Ben worked at this for 2 weeks, then came to GA and picked us up, moved us here, and went back to GA.  He's been in GA for another 2 weeks, should be back this weekend, and we need to finish the barn.  But it probably won't be DONE until the fall...

Right now I've got only half the pens done, the interior has one goat stall and the horse stalls...only half of the sheds are up and don't have sides yet.  Still!  It's a barn!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks fantastic - great photos


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures of the Big Blue Barn.

We are getting ready to start our 20' x 20' goat barn soon as the weather permits.

I called DH in to see the pictures too, hoping to get him motivated.

Thanks again,

DonnaBelle


----------



## miss_thenorth (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw your post on BYC, but didn't have time to respond.  The only thing I thought of was--you've got your priorities straight--build the barn first--THEN the house. 

Looks good, and congrats on the move.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks awesome Kate!  Give Velvet a big kiss for us, Gabby is turning out to be such a sweet girl!


----------

